# Want to buy a small backhoe/tractor/loader



## panhead9 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am looking for a small machine I need a loader with a backhoe on it I live in Florida Sussex area of NY/NJ I need something smaller for my property always seem something to dig move or grade going on tired of renting I dont want a full size because of some projects I want to do I am open to all brands as long as pins are tight and not leaking too bad, and I can back them up to get parts. I'm a mechanic so something that need some work is OK I can spend about $ 12,000 anybody have something Please let me know [email protected] I know this is not the proper forum if anybody can steer me the right way its apprecieated thanks


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Check out Lancaster Farming newspaper. Every week there is tons of stuff like you want in there. For your budget you will probably only find a 2 wd in that price range but who knows--you may get lucky! 4 wd machines will go around 17K +.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

panhead9;525218 said:


> I am looking for a small machine I need a loader with a backhoe on it I live in Florida Sussex area of NY/NJ I need something smaller for my property always seem something to dig move or grade going on tired of renting I dont want a full size because of some projects I want to do I am open to all brands as long as pins are tight and not leaking too bad, and I can back them up to get parts. I'm a mechanic so something that need some work is OK I can spend about $ 12,000 anybody have something Please let me know [email protected] I know this is not the proper forum if anybody can steer me the right way its apprecieated thanks


I can sell you a CAT 416 but its a 4x4, and a full size machine.....


----------



## NHSSoc08 (Feb 14, 2008)

try going to emerichsales.com and looking there....Kevin may be able to help you out...not sure where in NY you are located but its worth a look


----------



## candyman13601 (Jan 14, 2008)

*any pics*



Gicon;526230 said:


> I can sell you a CAT 416 but its a 4x4, and a full size machine.....


do you have any pics and a price your looking to get? i may be in the market for one soon also


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

candyman13601;531301 said:


> do you have any pics and a price your looking to get? i may be in the market for one soon also


No pics, but in the $16,000 range


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Try this site. Seems to come up with a decent list. depending on your area

http://www.idealgroundscare.com/?quicksearchview=equipment


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey gicon what year/condition is that 416? Also where in MA are you?


----------

